# SPS-Programmierer gesucht



## Otto Schatte GmbH (1 Juli 2011)

Moin,

die Otto Schatte GmbH aus Lübeck sucht ab sofort einen SPS-Programmierer. Alle Infos dazu gibt es auf unserer Homepage: www.schatte.de

Über Ihre Bewerbung würden wir uns freuen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden,

Otto Schatte GmbH


----------



## Boxy (1 Juli 2011)

Gibts auch was im Süden?

Sorry zwar OT, aber im Süden wäre ich wohl dabei ...


----------

